# Come dine with me..Ireland.



## thedaras (6 Jun 2011)

Anyone watch the Irish version which started tonight?
I thought it was very good, the first man seemed to do an excellent job.


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Jun 2011)

I thought it was really good too. I was impressed with his dinner - I am giving him a 9


----------



## JP1234 (7 Jun 2011)

I missed it last night..it's one of my guilty pleasures. I am sure it will be repeated on 3E.

As much as I love it though, lately it's got a bit of Big Brother syndrome where people are very obviously play acting a bit too much.

Have you seen the Australian version, it's brilliant, they are all so brash!


----------



## liaconn (7 Jun 2011)

I really enjoyed it and thought the host was very undermarked.
I think Luisa could prove to be a bit of a pain.


----------



## thedaras (7 Jun 2011)

I agree,he did such a great job and was a great host..and yep Luisa could be the one who is a pain..all down to the editing me thinks .I saw some of the Australian version,thought some of them were very em,, suave ..

Have to say its such a pain that TV3 are doing it over Five nights!Whereas the English one does all five or four contestants in one show.
The first guy would get a 9 from me also..
Am totally hooked on this show,and the kids love it too..


----------



## JP1234 (7 Jun 2011)

Oh I just found it to watch

[broken link removed]


----------



## mro (7 Jun 2011)

thedaras said:


> Have to say its such a pain that TV3 are doing it over Five nights!Whereas the English one does all five or four contestants in one show.



I thought C4 did it over separate nights also ( it seems to be on a 17.30 - 18 each night this week anyway)  and only show old episodes in a one hour show. 

I thought it was really good also but i don't think I'll be able to commit to watching it every night, i much prefer the 1 hour show.


----------



## liaconn (7 Jun 2011)

I was disappointed when I realised it was just one contestant per night. Channel 4 do this with new programmes which are shown at about 5.30 in the evening and are probably a regular pre dinner programme for people who are at home at that time. But I don't think that format works for a later evening slot. You expect something a bit heavier at 9 o clock at night.


----------



## gipimann (7 Jun 2011)

TV3 are repeating all 5 episodes back-to-back on Saturday evening, beginning at 6.30pm.


----------



## Shawady (8 Jun 2011)

My wife is obssesed with this show although I have to admit the idea behind it is great. No host, no set, just people cooking dinners in their own homes and it pulls in a couple of million viewers a week.


----------



## DB74 (8 Jun 2011)

It's the narrative that makes this show


----------



## Complainer (8 Jun 2011)

Great line from the moany young lady on last night's show; "There were innuendos flying all round the table, which is right up my alley".


----------



## PaddyW (8 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> It's the narrative that makes this show


 
Gotta agree with you on that one!


----------



## Firefly (8 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> Great line from the moany young lady on last night's show; "There were innuendos flying all round the table, which is right up my alley".



 ...didn't see it...did she realise her pun?


----------



## thedaras (8 Jun 2011)

OOPs ,Im only getting the innuendo in that innuendo now!!


----------



## Complainer (8 Jun 2011)

Firefly said:


> .did she realise her pun?


I honestly don't think she realised, but I'd bet the producer or editor did spot it.


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2011)

I'm liking David more and more each episode. Its an awful pity he can't win.


----------



## Staples (9 Jun 2011)

Yer wan last night was a bit ambitious if she thought that tree-hugging food was going to win her a grand.

And I know everyone's home is their castle but why would anyone invite a camera crew into their home when your bedroom curtains comprise out-sized dresses and their 72 pairs of shoes are stored under the radiator?


----------



## thedaras (9 Jun 2011)

I missed most of it last night, but I heard one of the women say that Louisa hadn't catered for the meat eating guests..

Is this a correct way to treat a guest?Should she have provided a meat dish?  The others did go to the trouble of catering  for the vegetarian.


----------



## becky (9 Jun 2011)

Staples said:


> Yer wan last night was a bit ambitious if she thought that tree-hugging food was going to win her a grand.
> 
> And I know everyone's home is their castle but why would anyone invite a camera crew into their home when your bedroom curtains comprise out-sized dresses and their 72 pairs of shoes are stored under the radiator?


 
They inspest the house before hand, I know someone who didn't make the shortlist.  So have curtains made of dresses and 72 pair of shoes means you're a shoe in..pardon the pun.. 

They actually get €120 to feed and water people which I thought was very good.


----------



## Staples (9 Jun 2011)

becky said:


> They actually get €120 to feed and water people which I thought was very good.


 
By my reckoning she's at least €100 better off.  There's only so much rice you can carry home.


----------



## RonanC (9 Jun 2011)

thedaras said:


> I missed most of it last night, but I heard one of the women say that Louisa hadn't catered for the meat eating guests..
> 
> Is this a correct way to treat a guest?Should she have provided a meat dish? The others did go to the trouble of catering for the vegetarian.


 
I'm a veggie, but I have no problem cooking meat except fish, cant stand the feel or smell of it. I would also have no problem serving up a vegetarian main dish for everyone and allowing them try something different for a change. But it all comes down to the money, so I'd have to cook something for the dirty carnivores


----------



## liaconn (9 Jun 2011)

Staples said:


> Yer wan last night was a bit ambitious if she thought that tree-hugging food was going to win her a grand.
> 
> And I know everyone's home is their castle but why would anyone invite a camera crew into their home when your bedroom curtains comprise out-sized dresses and their 72 pairs of shoes are stored under the radiator?


 
It's a sign she's quirky and different. They love that on CDWM.


----------



## foxylady (9 Jun 2011)

thedaras said:


> I missed most of it last night, but I heard one of the women say that Louisa hadn't catered for the meat eating guests..
> 
> Is this a correct way to treat a guest?Should she have provided a meat dish? The others did go to the trouble of catering for the vegetarian.


 

i love this prgramme but hate the way vegetarians think its ok to serve carnivores up veggie dishes and yet they are catered for at the other meals. What if you dont like veg?


----------



## foxylady (9 Jun 2011)

becky said:


> They inspest the house before hand, I know someone who didn't make the shortlist. So have curtains made of dresses and 72 pair of shoes means you're a shoe in..pardon the pun..
> 
> They actually get €120 to feed and water people which I thought was very good.


 
Its not that much when you consider they have to get the booze out of that well


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jun 2011)

foxylady said:


> i love this prgramme but hate the way vegetarians think its ok to serve carnivores up veggie dishes and yet they are catered for at the other meals. What if you dont like veg?


 
I'm a veggie and like RonanC I would have no problems cooking meat for guests (I often do), think she had a cheek not doing so when the others went to the hassle of providing food for her.


----------



## RonanC (9 Jun 2011)

foxylady said:


> i love this prgramme but hate the way vegetarians think its ok to serve carnivores up veggie dishes and yet they are catered for at the other meals. What if you dont like veg?


 
But whats wrong with being a "veggie" for a night? Eating a vegetarian diet is not about just eating a plate of carrots and spuds... And anyone who has tried proper vegetarian food with me has said the taste is really good and very filing too.


----------



## DB74 (9 Jun 2011)

Veggies always seem like they are trying to convert non-veggies. It's like they can't accept that other people actually WANT to eat meat. (Obviously this is a massive generalisation and I have absolutely no evidence or links to support it but it's my belief and I'm sticking to it rigidly)

Nonetheless I think I'll apply for the show. I'm going to say that I'm a meatarian and don't eat veg cos I'm afraid of the ecoli thingy.


----------



## JP1234 (9 Jun 2011)

To be honest, even though I am a veggie I wouldn't eat that slop she served up for the main course either!  i hate rice anyway but it just looked like mush!

If I was cooking I would at the very least make a meat based starter and/or meaty side dish.

I am sure I have seen David on another show, he seems very familiar.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> (Obviously this is a massive generalisation and I have absolutely no evidence or links to support it but it's my belief and I'm sticking to it rigidly)...
> 
> Nonetheless I think I'll apply for the show.


 
 I'd say you're a shoe in...


----------



## liaconn (10 Jun 2011)

foxylady said:


> i love this prgramme but hate the way vegetarians think its ok to serve carnivores up veggie dishes and yet they are catered for at the other meals. What if you dont like veg?


 
I'd imagine some vegetarians would find it very difficult to handle and cook meat or would have ethical objections so, in a way, I don't blame them. I find Luisa very annoying though. She's such a cliched 'cookie, arty. vegetarian' type.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> I find Luisa very annoying though. She's such a cliched 'cookie, arty. vegetarian' type.


She seems to be trying a bit too hard to be a bit of a mean cow. I'm wondering if she is hamming it up for the cameras, or if she has been asked to ham it up by the producers.

I'm pleased to see that they are all wearing their seatbelts in the taxis on the way home, unlike the UK version. I don't believe that they have four seperate camera crews around, so they must taxi them home one by one with the camera crew/taxi returning to the house for the next person each time. Must take ages!


----------



## liaconn (10 Jun 2011)

A friend of a friend will be on this later in the Summer. Apparently one of the dinners was at a house not too far from him and the taxi had to keep circling around to give him time to make his comments and give his score.


----------



## thedaras (10 Jun 2011)

It is all down to the editing ,there is Mr bad guy, miss haven't a clue, Mrs pain in the proverbial, Mr I love myself , Mr I'm not very good at this etc etc..

Of course they say what they say,but it can/is be taken out of context and can be made to look like any of the above..

I think in fairness a lot of people really have no idea of what really happens ..they must be out of their minds..id imagine most of the producers of reality shows are looking to make a show,one that will hold the viewers interest,so they don't want everyone to be normal..

If anyone thinks all that happens is just off the cuff and all that is said and done is just said and done once,they would be wrong..

In the show come dine with me,Louisa has been on radio talking about her treatment and little did she know that she would come out of it as badly as she did,which is kind of sad really,she was just doing a dinner show and now I see on Facebook,that she is very unpopular..


----------



## JP1234 (10 Jun 2011)

I don't know...I don't think anyone goes onto reality tv nowadays not knowing that it will be edited in a certain way,  to bring out the worse in some people, especially a well established show.

Helena and Vicky were on This Morning, I had already taken quite a dislike to Helena and her appearance on this morning just cemented that


----------



## Leper (10 Jun 2011)

Some months ago I set out to do some family bonding - just for fun and organised a "family" Come Dine With Me.  No points were awarded, neither did somebody visit another's bedroom to see what's in the drawers.

But, we all had a great time (one night a week basis) and I think it worked.

Now, could we organise an "Askaboutmoney" Come Dine With Me? JP, you could be the token Veggie, don't know who the perfect steak chef would be, might be a competition for a stab him/her in the back person, the usual good guy/bad guy scene.

Would it work?


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Jun 2011)

ah jaysus, there'd be nothing but bitching about the public sector and the chances of default !!!!  

Never been to any of these meet ups at Christmas- do people tend to leave unscathed???


----------



## Vanilla (10 Jun 2011)

Leper said:


> Now, could we organise an "Askaboutmoney" Come Dine With Me? ...
> Would it work?


 
Great idea, I'll be the token seafood-arian ( and will make no concessions), dress code- no short shirt sleeves.


----------



## JP1234 (11 Jun 2011)

Leper said:


> JP, you could be the token Veggie,



I have to warn you, I am not a good cook, veggie or otherwise. I cooked a chicken for some family a few months ago, had to look up on the internet how to do it as I had no idea of cooking times and so on. They all lived.....


----------

